# The Khmer girl who stole my heart (and my tripod)!! - **Image heavy**



## Raj_55555 (Oct 21, 2015)

While I was looking around the temples in Siem Reap (Cambodia) I came across this Khmer(regional) girl who was selling some hand made crafts around. For some reason she decided to leave her mom behind and followed me around the entire temple. 

After a while, probably after realizing that I was safe enough, she just jumped in front of me, took my tripod and handed me her plastic bag with more confidence than I can ever muster. Afterwards, I was forced to follow her around the temple (which I was pretty happy doing) and she seemed to know the place pretty well.  Thankfully, I made friends with a french backpacker who was also traveling solo and we decided to team up for a day, she was kind enough to capture the moments for me:

#1. Gone with the tripod




 

When she was done playing with my tripod, the number for my camera was up! She snatched it away with the same confidence and tried taking photographs of my brains. 

#2. Photographing my brain



 

#3. Checking the results





After she was done playing she handed me my camera, and ordered me to take her photographs. Unbelievably, she was by far the best poser I've ever photographed in my life. I bet she would have made a great model in some other place. 

#4. 






#5.






#6. 






#7.






#8.






And a few more expressive ones:

#9.






#10.






#11.






#12. 






Unfortunately, it was time for us to part but not before I bought an overpriced souvenir from her shop.  Overall, she was a big part of my trip to Siem Reap!


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 21, 2015)

Sweet girl.  Nice shots.  Interesting experience.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 21, 2015)

#2 and #4: 

Great story, Raj!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 21, 2015)

Fantastic experience.
Love your travels & photograph stories.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 21, 2015)

SWEETNESS!  Thanks for sharing and I say 2,4 and 12.


----------



## baturn (Oct 21, 2015)

Very nice picture story. You both look like you were having a great time. Thanks for sharing and brightening my day.


----------



## pjaye (Oct 21, 2015)

Incredible Raj!


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 21, 2015)

Best kid photos I've seen here in a long time! Nicely done!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 21, 2015)

That is great Raj!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 21, 2015)

lovely kids, lovely pictures

by any chance did you go to Landmine Museum?


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 21, 2015)

Well done, and thanks for sharing. That's cute and really cool.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 21, 2015)

That frame in No 5 is amazing. The girl looks like she just fell off the canvas.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 21, 2015)

Outstanding thread and lovely images.  #12 was my favorite although I like them all.

Dave


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 21, 2015)

She's delightful, what a wonderful story.


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 21, 2015)

This whole post made me smile.


----------



## jkzo (Oct 21, 2015)

Love, sweet memories to cherish for ever.....


----------



## limr (Oct 21, 2015)

Awwww, Raj, you charmer, you!  

Your open mind and kind heart is clearly evident to people wherever you go, and experiences like this are the result. And lucky for us, you're also so great at story-telling and capturing those sweet moments for us to see. Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## Rob5589 (Oct 21, 2015)

What an awesome experience. Fun pics, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 22, 2015)

AlanKlein said:


> Sweet girl.  Nice shots.  Interesting experience.


Thanks Alan! 


sm4him said:


> #2 and #4:
> 
> Great story, Raj!


Thanks Sharon 


astroNikon said:


> Fantastic experience.
> Love your travels & photograph stories.


Thanks a lot Steve! 


JacaRanda said:


> SWEETNESS!  Thanks for sharing and I say 2,4 and 12.


Thanks Jaca, 2 & 4 are my favs too 


baturn said:


> Very nice picture story. You both look like you were having a great time. Thanks for sharing and brightening my day.


Thanks Brian, means a lot! And yes, we had a lot of fun that day.  


symplybarb said:


> Incredible Raj!


Thanks Barb 


pixmedic said:


> Best kid photos I've seen here in a long time! Nicely done!


Thanks Pixi, you know your opinion means a lot! 


tirediron said:


> That is great Raj!


Thanks John 



The_Traveler said:


> lovely kids, lovely pictures
> 
> by any chance did you go to Landmine Museum?


Thanks Lew, yes I did visit the Landmine Museum but didn't get to spend much time there as it was my last day there.



shadowlands said:


> Well done, and thanks for sharing. That's cute and really cool.


Thanks Shadowlands 



sashbar said:


> That frame in No 5 is amazing. The girl looks like she just fell off the canvas.


Oh yes, among the ones that I've taken, that's by far my fav. In fact I submitted it as an entry to this months competition (Theme: Fall), but totally forgot about it and ended up being disqualified.  



PhotoriousMe said:


> Outstanding thread and lovely images.  #12 was my favorite although I like them all.
> 
> Dave


Thanks a lot Dave, means a lot! 



vintagesnaps said:


> She's delightful, what a wonderful story.



Oh yes, she was delightful! Thanks! 


wyogirl said:


> This whole post made me smile.


I'm glad, that's all I ever wanted!  



jkzo said:


> Love, sweet memories to cherish for ever.....



Thakns jk sir, I'd surely remember her forever! 



limr said:


> Awwww, Raj, you charmer, you!
> 
> Your open mind and kind heart is clearly evident to people wherever you go, and experiences like this are the result. And lucky for us, you're also so great at story-telling and capturing those sweet moments for us to see. Thank you so much for sharing with us!



 oh my! Thanks for being so sweet Leonore, means a lot. As far as the capturing goes, TPF had a big role to play in that over the years.. 


Rob5589 said:


> What an awesome experience. Fun pics, too. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Rob


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 22, 2015)

This is wonderful in everyway, I love the whole set and the story! 

You should keep all of these photos with the stories that go with them, and one of these day compile them all into a book. "Around The World With Raj!" I'm not joking these are such wonderful stories with photos to match!


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 22, 2015)

By the way, I nominate #10 for POTM! 
October 2015 POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


----------



## BrickHouse (Oct 22, 2015)

Outstanding work!! These are the kind of stories that makes life so beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 23, 2015)

Great photos and what a cutie!

I was having a crappy night until I read this (on a short break) -- thank you,


----------



## PinkPoodle (Oct 23, 2015)

These are so precious!!   What a great memory you have captured!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 24, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> This is wonderful in everyway, I love the whole set and the story!
> 
> You should keep all of these photos with the stories that go with them, and one of these day compile them all into a book. "Around The World With Raj!" I'm not joking these are such wonderful stories with photos to match!


Thanks man,  it really means a lot that you think so highly of my work!  
It sounds really good to hear, whether one would buy such a book remains to be seen.. 
Oh, and thanks for the nomination.. elated! 


BrickHouse said:


> Outstanding work!! These are the kind of stories that makes life so beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us!


So true! Thanks Brickhouse, it was my pleasure.. 


snowbear said:


> Great photos and what a cutie!
> 
> I was having a crappy night until I read this (on a short break) -- thank you,


Thanks Charlie, it means a lot and I'm really glad that I could make your day a little better..


PinkPoodle said:


> These are so precious!!   What a great memory you have captured!


Thanks PinkPoodle, yes memories to cherish for years!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 24, 2015)

Great set! What an angel that little girls is. That window was cool too. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 25, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Great set! What an angel that little girls is. That window was cool too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks, she was a little angel for sure, made my day there!


----------



## Michael r (Oct 25, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> While I was looking around the temples in Siem Reap (Cambodia) I came across this Khmer(regional) girl who was selling some hand made crafts around. For some reason she decided to leave her mom behind and followed me around the entire temple.
> 
> After a while, probably after realizing that I was safe enough, she just jumped in front of me, took my tripod and handed me her plastic bag with more confidence than I can ever muster. Afterwards, I was forced to follow her around the temple (which I was pretty happy doing) and she seemed to know the place pretty well.  Thankfully, I made friends with a french backpacker who was also traveling solo and we decided to team up for a day, she was kind enough to capture the moments for me:
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael r (Oct 25, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Great set! What an angel that little girls is. That window was cool too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I agree -    a real  beauty  and  delighted you  took the shots and shared them  here.       Lucky you!   Michael  r


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 27, 2015)

Michael r said:


> I agree -    a real  beauty  and  delighted you  took the shots and shared them  here.       Lucky you!   Michael  r


Thanks Michael, posting my photos on TPF has become part of the workflow now..


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 27, 2015)

I think this thread may win the internet.

Such a heart warming story, well told and illustrated. I imagine the young girl has the most treasured memories. Maybe she'll become a famous photographer one day.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 28, 2015)

zulu42 said:


> I think this thread may win the internet.
> 
> Such a heart warming story, well told and illustrated. I imagine the young girl has the most treasured memories. Maybe she'll become a famous photographer one day.


Thanks zulu for the kind words, I hope I get to see her some day to share these pics


----------



## RG16 (Oct 29, 2015)

What a little cuttie, all great shots and number 5 is my favourite!


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh what a nice story, very cute kid, great shots, awwwwwn


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 31, 2015)

RG16 said:


> What a little cuttie, all great shots and number 5 is my favourite!





cauzimme said:


> Oh what a nice story, very cute kid, great shots, awwwwwn


Thanks for the kind words RG16 & Cauzimme..


----------



## Jim Walczak (Oct 31, 2015)

I have to agree...some great shots there and wonderful story!  That kid's a natural


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 1, 2015)

Jim Walczak said:


> I have to agree...some great shots there and wonderful story!  That kid's a natural


Yes she was, the most natural poser I've ever seen


----------

